# dark deeds



## danalto

HALLOWEENTOWN again!

SPLENDORA
This Gift is a curse. With one word I could make you my slave. This power can tempt even a good witch to dark deeds.
SPLENDORA
  Questo dono è una maledizione! .. Con una parola .. ti riduco mia schiava!/ Questo potere induce in tentazione anche una strega dai buoni propositi.

Something better?


----------



## etymologist

Indurre in tentazione mi suona molto specificamente cattolico.  Che ne dici di:

Questo potere può indurre al male anche una strega dai buoni propositi.





danalto said:


> HALLOWEENTOWN again!
> 
> SPLENDORA
> This Gift is a curse. With one word I could make you my slave. This power can tempt even a good witch to dark deeds.
> SPLENDORA
> Questo dono è una maledizione! .. Con una parola .. ti riduco mia schiava!/ Questo potere induce in tentazione anche una strega dai buoni propositi.
> 
> Something better?


----------



## Hockey13

danalto said:


> HALLOWEENTOWN again!
> 
> SPLENDORA
> This Gift is a curse. With one word I could make you my slave. This power can tempt even a good witch to dark deeds.
> SPLENDORA
> Questo dono è una maledizione! .. Con una parola .. ti riduco mia schiava!/ Questo potere induce in tentazione anche una strega dai buoni propositi.
> 
> Something better?


 
Hmm...forse con una parola di più...

This power can tempt even a good with to *do* dark deeds.

Questo potere può tentare anche una strega buona di fare cattive azioni.


----------



## Leri

danalto said:


> HALLOWEENTOWN again!
> 
> SPLENDORA
> This Gift is a curse. With one word I could make you my slave. This power can tempt even a good witch to dark deeds.
> SPLENDORA
> Questo dono è una maledizione! .. Con una parola .. ti riduco mia schiava!/ Questo potere induce in tentazione anche una strega dai buoni propositi.
> 
> Something better?


 
I would say: 
"Questo potere induce anche una strega buona a compiere atti oscuri"

Wait for other suggestions, however


----------



## TimLA

danalto said:


> HALLOWEENTOWN again!
> 
> SPLENDORA
> This Gift is a curse. With one word I could make you my slave. This power can tempt even a good witch to dark deeds.
> SPLENDORA
> Questo dono è una maledizione! .. Con una parola .. ti riduco mia schiava!/ Questo potere induce in tentazione anche una strega dai buoni propositi.
> Something better?


 
Let me try something different:

This power could even tempt a good witch to do very bad things.

Una provina...

Questo potere anche potrebbe tentare una strega buona da fare azioni cattivi.

???


----------



## Leri

TimLA said:


> Let me try something different:
> 
> This power could even tempt a good witch to do very bad things.
> 
> Una provina...
> 
> Questo potere anche potrebbe tentare una strega buona da fare azioni cattivi.
> 
> ???


 
Maybe better: 
Questo potere potrebbe tentare anche una strega buona a compiere azioni cattive

Yet the verb "tentare" sounds odd.


----------



## Hockey13

Leri said:


> It sounds a little odd. Maybe better:
> Questo potere potrebbe anche *tentare* una strega buona *a **compiere* azioni cattive


 
Perché *a*?


----------



## Jebedia

> Perchè a


When "tentare" means "to try"     ---->   "tentare di fare qualcosa"
When "tentare" means "to tempt" ---->   "tentare qualcuno a fare qualcosa"


----------



## Leri

Hockey13 said:


> Perché *a*?


 
Il verbo "tentare" ha più significati.
Se viene usato nel senso di "provare a fare qualcosa", allora si dice "Io tento di scrivere questa lettera"
Nel caso in cui il verbo sia seguito da un sostantivo non ci vogliono preposizioni perché è un complemento oggetto: "Il medico ha tentato una nuova cura" (esempio tratto da Devoto-Oli "Vocabolario illustrato della lingua italiana"
Con il significato di "indurre in tentazione" seguito da un verbo all'infinito, mi viene naturale usare la preposizione "a". Ma non so spiegarti il perché.
Spero che altri di madre lingua italiana possano darti una risposta migliore


----------



## Leri

Jebedia said:


> When "tentare" means "to try" ----> "tentare di fare qualcosa"
> When "tentare" means "to tempt" ----> "tentare qualcuno a fare qualcosa"


 
Grazie, la tua spiegazione è sicuramente più chiara della mia!


----------



## Jebedia

Leri said:


> Grazie, la tua spiegazione è sicuramente più chiara della mia!



Ma va la', tu sei stata più esauriente !!


----------



## Hockey13

Grazie per la spiegazione...e molto difficile, ma capisco adesso.


----------



## Jebedia

Hockey13 said:


> Grazie per la spiegazione...é molto difficile, ma capisco adesso.



Maybe an oversight...


----------



## Hockey13

Jebedia said:


> Maybe an oversight...


 
Yes, but wouldn't it be è?


----------



## Necsus

Yes, Hockey, it's '*è*' (with grave accent).

Dani, e più semplicemente "potrebbe far diventare malvagia/cattiva anche una strega buona"?


----------



## danalto

'Giorno, Fra.
Mi serviva leggermente più "pomposa" - la dice una giovane strega nell'anno 1006...
E poi la spezza. 

SPLENDORA
(FC) Questo potere può indurre al male…/ (IC) anche una strega dai buoni propositi.

Com'è?


----------



## Necsus

Buon giorno, Dani.
Be', secondo me è curioso dire 'una strega dai buoni propositi', allora si tratta di una strega buona..! (fra l'altro non dovresti avere neanche labiali nella parte in campo)

PS: la spezza? chi, la frase, la strega, o una bacchetta magica?


----------



## danalto

Beh, è proprio così: quel potere può indurre una strega buona a compiere cattive azioni.

Come "chi la spezza"? La battuta viene spezzata dall'attrice che la dice (rima)...

(mi serve un ettolitro di caffè...)


----------



## Necsus

danalto said:
			
		

> Beh, è proprio così: quel potere può indurre una strega buona a compiere cattive azioni.


Appunto, io non definirei una 'strega buona' dicendo 'una strega dai buoni propositi'...!


----------



## danalto

Bene, ora che mi si sono intrecciate le idee che si fa?


----------



## Necsus

Ti do altro a cui pensare, così ti distrai... 
"_Questo dono è una maledizione! .. Con una parola .. ti riduco mia schiava!/_": ti riduco mia schiava?! forse 'ti riduco in schiavitù', o 'ti rendo/faccio mia schiava', no?


----------



## pimpiepooh

"....potrebbe indurre alla malvagità anche una strega buona" ?
Come ti sembra?


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Ti do altro a cui pensare, così ti distrai...
> "_Questo dono è una maledizione! .. Con una parola .. ti riduco mia schiava!/_": ti riduco mia schiava?! forse 'ti riduco in schiavitù', o 'ti rendo/faccio mia schiava', no?


Penna rossa, Direttore? 
(Guarda che ancora non ho riletto)
(Tanto ho paura che mi sarebbe sfuggito)
 Grazie. Ti devo un (altro ) caffè.

EDIT: beh, non mi poteva sfuggire, su! E' terribile!


----------



## danalto

pimpiepooh said:


> "....potrebbe indurre alla malvagità anche una strega buona" ?
> Come ti sembra?


A questo punto non so più riconoscere la nostra lingua...si dice *indurre alla malvagità? *


----------



## pimpiepooh

danalto said:


> A questo punto non so più riconoscere la nostra lingua...si dice *indurre alla malvagità? *


 
Ehm... perchè, cos'ha che non va questa frase?    Suona corretto, o no??? A furia di mescolare più lingue....


----------



## danalto

La frase è perfetta.
E' la sottoscritta che comincia a scricchiolare...temo...


----------



## Necsus

Dani, hai sbagliato barattolo e hai preso il decaffeinato, eh?

Dal Garzanti:
*indurre - *_v. tr_. [coniugato come _addurre_] 
*1* muovere, spingere qualcuno a fare qualcosa o ad assumere un determinato atteggiamento: _indurre in tentazione_, _in errore_; _indurre al male_, _a peccare_


----------



## danalto

Ohibò. Succede un po' a tutti, no?
(no?  )
Grazie!


----------



## pimpiepooh

Ah ok, stavo già temendo per la mia salute mentale... e di prima mattina non è confortante :-D sono contenta di esserti stata d'aiuto, figurati! Bye!


----------



## Necsus

Tranquilla, Dani, sei assolutamente nella norma. Garantisco io!


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao dani! 
Non vorrei intrecciarti ulteriormente le idee  e poi non conosco assolutamente le regole e i vincoli del doppiaggio ... ma con la mia impronta letteraria (che spesso può essere un handicap e le idee le fa intrecciare anche a me) ho delle difficoltà a lasciar perdere il senso di potenzialità/possibilità/eventualità che c'è in *I could make you my slave* traducendo semplicemente "ti rendo/faccio mia schiava".
E poi mi interessa la questione "strega buona/strega dai buoni propositi": secondo me è importante capire cosa si intende nell'originale per *good witch.* Che cos'è, una strega buona o una buona strega? Vista la contrapposizione good/dark in effetti "strega buona" è la traduzione giusta... Una strega buona che può essere indotta a compiere azioni malvage/oscure/sinistre o più semplicemente alla malvagità.

Il mio suggerimento (che come al solito non mi convince al 100%):

Questo dono è una maledizione. Con una sola parola potrei farti mia schiava. E' un potere in grado di indurre ad azioni oscure/sinistre anche una strega buona.

[1. Ho messo "una sola parola" perché secondo me rende meglio *one word *(altrimenti forse sarebbe *a word*). 
2. Ho fatto ricorso all'espressione "in grado di" per evitare di accostare il sostantivo "potere" al verbo "può/potrebbe".
3. E l'aggettivo oscuro/sinistro - sempre secondo me - risponde un po' alle tue esigenze di "pomposità" (vedi post #16)
4. Anche se nell'originale c'è "This... This..." ho evitato di incominciare due frasi così vicine con "Questo... Questo..." perché mi sembrava che desse all'insieme un ritmo un po' troppo "spezzato".]

Buona giornata!


----------



## danalto

'Giorno a te!
Le mie idee somigliano sempre di più a dei dreadlocks, altro che "intrecciate"!!

BTW, farò un giretto anche con la tua proposta, grazie!


----------



## _forumuser_

Questo potere puo' portare anche una strega buona verso atti oscuri.

In ritardissimo, ecco il mio suggerimento. Mi sembra che il verso renda dignitosamente il tempt to.


----------

